# Any thing good????



## Longtime married (Nov 28, 2012)

Is there anywhere post are made in this forum of positive experiences or is this just a place to get help for issues/ problems? 

I've only posted one time about the infrequent number of times we have sex.

So if you've had good experiences post them and maybe we all can learn for them.



I'll start, from time to time the wife will want me to take photos of her for new FB photos. And on several occasions she'll dress up sexy in various outfits she has, it usually winds up being a very enjoyable night. These photos are for our eyes only......


L


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

This section of the board exists for just such a purpose:

Long Term Success in Marriage

I warn you, it's not frequented nearly as often as other sections of the board. Positive talk about married life is definitely in the minority here.

When I want to get an exclusively positive marital talk going, I just start a thread about it. But typically those are the fastest dying thread I ever make.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Yep... if you want a dead thread make it a positive one about marriage! Sad ah?

I think most come here because they have problem within the marriage or they just want to improve it but lots of us here are very happily married.

I love and adore my husband. He's handsome and strong and smart. He makes me laugh everyday and always has open arms to hug and hold me.

He's star!

Hows that for positive?


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

Good news is not news.


----------



## east2west (Oct 19, 2012)

Yea my sex life and my marriage are pretty awesome.

But I don't take it for granted.

I come on here to learn from other people's mistakes.


----------

